# Port jackson fig



## CodyS (Dec 8, 2011)

Is port jacson fig any good for turning. There is a burl (unless I am mistaken) on a large tree next to my house and I was thinking of taking the chainsaw to it(the burl that is). I will get a pick up tomorrow. 

Here is a pic of the species but I will get a shot of the tree itself tomorrow


----------

